# Canon 5D Mark III, Slow motion video



## mrfrabcabert (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my Mark III a few days ago and decided to try some video.  I'm a pro wedding photographer, but have always been amazed by slow motions videography.  Well, got the camera out shot some footage at 60fps and with the magic of twixtor magical things begin to happen 

Check out the footage if you like,  I have all the camera settings in the description.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 18, 2012)

That's with a 5DmkIII? Awesome! Neat video!

Now go make more


----------



## mrfrabcabert (Apr 19, 2012)

Jup, thats the 5D Mark iii.  And the magic of twixtor.


----------



## dougstroud (Jan 31, 2013)

mrfrabcabert said:


> Got my Mark III a few days ago and decided to try some video.  I'm a pro wedding photographer, but have always been amazed by slow motions videography.  Well, got the camera out shot some footage at 60fps and with the magic of twixtor magical things begin to happen
> 
> Check out the footage if you like,  I have all the camera settings in the description.



I don't see your settings- would you mind listing them?


----------



## mrfrabcabert (Jan 31, 2013)

Settings are in Video description.

24-70mm F2.8L
Shutter: 1/1000 @ 3.5f
ISO: 3200
Video mode: 720p 60fps (low compression)


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Twixtor is cheating...


----------



## kathyt (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> Twixtor is cheating...



I liked it. If the final product worked, then how he got there is irrelevant. That is like saying that using LR and PS is cheating. It is another tool in his toolbox.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Twixtor is cheating...
> ...



Well any video camera can have the same effect using twixtor, even an iphone. The canon had nothing to do with the final outcome.


----------



## SamWiseGale (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Twixtor is cheating...



Not everyone has a Phantom Flex


----------



## paross2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you use the full version of Twixtor?

It seems to me like if you can afford $700 for slow-mo cheating software, you might just rent/buy a real slow-mo camera. (Not trying to be rude!)


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Now a slow motion elitists... lol. This world is so screwed up.


----------

